# Anyone use Hevi-Steel?



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone out there use hevi-steel or have an opinion on it? I picked up a case for $100, so its only $10 a box. I figure for that price I would try it out. Did some research on it and almost all of the reviews were positive. Its produced by Environ-Metal, the same company that produces Hevi-Shot. The pellets are in the same shape as hevi-shot, but are made of a tungsten and steel polymer.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah i have heard about it but its regular price is $19.99 per box so u did awsome. havent shot it yet wanna hear everyone else's opinion first that has.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good price on a good shell if you can use it in your gun!

Environ contracted the loading of these shells to a company down south. They used a roll crimp which makes the shells about a 1/4 longer than stand star crimped shells. They also did not seal the ends so a lot of the buffer material shakes out. Does not affect performance but can mess up a gun.

The result is that the shells only seem to work in 3 1/2 in chambered guns or BPS shotguns of 3" length. I used some last fall and will again if they fix the crimp issue. Problem was I could only use it as my first shot as they will not feed up in my Berreta or Rem 870 or Win Mod 12.

I received a couple boxes of HS from Environ for my inconvenience and Scheels took back the unused box. Good customer service on the issue as far as I was concerned.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

By the way, Remington has a $15 rebate on 5 boxes. But only until Jan 31. You can go to their website for the form.

A couple of us just each ordered case of it. We love it, and especially for that price. Its still more expensive than steel by a lot. But we find we go through a lot less shells and have a lot fewer cripples. At one point last year, we had 14 Canadas for 16 shells. I'm sure there are plenty of guys can match that with steel, but I know we weren't when we were shooting steel. Considering what we've got in blinds, decoys, guns, dogs, etc., we figured why compromise on the last step in the process.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Tried Hevi-shot for turkeys last spring....but couldn't get it to pattern worth a **** out of my Benelli! But I still think that if you can pattern it--its's a darn good shell! :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is not about Hevi Shot. It is about Hevi Steel a different product in the same line!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info on your experiences with it. I havent shot it yet, but hopefully it patterns well and cycles for me.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Nutmeg- are you talking about hevi-shot or hevi-steel? $15 off would be nice.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry, I should have read the post closer. That was Remington Hevi-Shot that I was talking about, and yes, there's $15 rebate on 5 boxes. Cabela's sells a six box case that I just ordered for next season. Plus I had a $30 off any purchase over $100 coupon, so that took it down to just about $10/box for 3" 1.5 oz.


----------

